# My expert ceiling repair.



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0044.jpg

DSCF0045.jpg

DSCF0063.jpg

DSCF0066.jpg


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

KP

Very nice looking repair. 

What did you do for insulation?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Impressive :thumbup:

I got to where I felt like I could patch and blend most spots but a ceiling and patch that size - I would be thrilled with that! A section in the light, window reflection, texture, and sheen, :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0003-2.jpg


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

dam Kelly, that does deserve bragging rights. What did you do to patch that? hand applied plaster?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope, just hung blueboard...taped mudded...re textured and repainted.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

what is the texture? troweled on or sprayed on and troweled around?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Just blue top mudd, from home depot. I used a 4" knife.. and just randomly
spread it. I blended the rest with the same texture just too make it more uniform.


It was blown insulation...must have been fun when it fell..in the middle of the night on their bed when they were sleeping. Air conditioner unit was leaking in the attic.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Now that's what I call awesome work. I have that popcorn ceiling crap, I will hire you to take it off my ceiling. LOL.

Nice work.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Just blue top mudd, from home depot. I used a 4" knife.. and just randomly
> spread it. I blended the rest with the same texture just too make it more uniform.
> 
> 
> It was blown insulation...must have been fun when it fell..in the middle of the night on their bed when they were sleeping. Air conditioner unit was leaking in the attic.


 
Did you have to reinsulate?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Wasn't part of the job, but when we opened up the ceiling further, we removed anything wet / damp or moldy.

After we hung the mold resistant drywall, we went up in the ceiling and
spread the bag of blown insulation we bought at home depot. I didn't even know they sold it by the bag...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice job....


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> I blended the rest with the same texture just too make it more uniform.


ahh, thats how you got it so uniform. Good call on that one Kelly.


----------

